# Orders placed on Aug 6th and after delivery dates/ship dates?



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

It looks like most of the members who ordered around aug 5th or before are getting their k3.
Does anybody who ordered on the 6th have ship dates yet?

I ordered on the 8th so i'm pretty unsure as to when my k3 will get here since i still have not yet shipped and no estimate dates.


----------



## sams (Aug 26, 2010)

Well I ordered the 12th and still no ship date, but when I ordered it said it would ship on or before September 8th and so I'm expecting it around then. I believe if you ordered on the 8th it's on or before September 8th for you too. Maybe we'll get it earlier though like some of the 2nd wavers.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

izzy said:


> It looks like most of the members who ordered around aug 5th or before are getting their k3.


I wish! I ordered on the 5th and mine has not shipped yet, nor does it have an estimated date.


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

I ordered on the 9th and had "not yet dispatched". It then changed to dispatch date of 26th Aug. last week only to be changed back a couple days later to "not yet dispatched". On querying it with CS I was told it was a mistake and it should be disptached on or before 8th Sept. (UK)


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

I ordered on the 5th as well, and although it did take some time, i've got it now


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Cyanide5000 said:


> I ordered on the 5th as well, and although it did take some time, i've got it now


Hey, we are order date buddies! Congratulations on getting your Kindle!!


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Ordered on the 4th and still no work. CS did tell me last week that they would be shipped and arrived on whatever date was listed at the time of your preorder.


----------



## Kindlechick (Jan 30, 2010)

I ordered the K3 3g on August 7th.  No changes in my shipping status yet either.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

ordered 10th no change...


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Ordered on the 11th. Was an estimated date of 1st Aug on my account yesterday   . It's back to "we will Notify you "status at the moment. As long as i receive it by the 8th as originally promised, i have nothing to complain about...


----------



## hdsport82 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ordered mine on the 6th nothing yet to be honest wasn't really expecting anything either...do though have the lighted cover which is taunting me from it's box on the shelf.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Cardinal said:


> I wish! I ordered on the 5th and mine has not shipped yet, nor does it have an estimated date.


It seems that the ones ordered on the 5th will be shipping in the next few days at least 

Its nice to not feel so alone waiting for the ship notice. Hopefully those on the 5th will get their orders and the next group will be shipped.


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

izzy said:


> It seems that the ones ordered on the 5th will be shipping in the next few days at least
> 
> Its nice to not feel so alone waiting for the ship notice. Hopefully those on the 5th will get their orders and the next group will be shipped.


I'm hoping mine that was ordered on the 5th will have a shipping estimate or date soon. It helps to hear the stories of others receiving theirs or waiting for a change in status.


----------



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

I ordered on the 8th and am really hoping it gets to me by Sept. 7th instead of shipping on the 7th!


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

I ordered mine on the August 7th. At that time it said I would receive it by September 7th, I think. Last week it actually said it would be shipped by the 27th, but now it just says I will get an email when it is about to ship. In the meantime I'll just keep staring at my empty Apple Green K3 cover.


----------



## WhiteHat (Aug 16, 2010)

I ordered on the 6th in the AM and still no change. Same "will notify" message and nothing on credit card.


----------



## Bellknap (Aug 19, 2010)

I ordered on the 13th so not expecting a notification for awhile.  It was on Friday the 13th, so hope that does jinx me.
Rockstone...tell me is that a pic of a cat in makeup or what.  I smile everytime I see that...give me the scoop?  Lydia of Ohio


----------



## khttk98 (Nov 18, 2008)

Same thing here ...... ordered on the 6th in am and then it jumped to Aug 28 delivery and now back to estimate .... hot pink cover with a light that mocks me!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

izzy said:


> It seems that the ones ordered on the 5th will be shipping in the next few days at least
> 
> Its nice to not feel so alone waiting for the ship notice. Hopefully those on the 5th will get their orders and the next group will be shipped.


I just checked, no change in status.


----------



## cath777 (Aug 27, 2010)

Mine was ordered late on August 6. No change in status yet. I leave early Saturday for a week on vacation. I was hoping for a miracle that it would be delivered before I go. I'm almost resigned to receiving it when I get back, but at least it will be a nice welcome home gift


----------



## Anpanman (Aug 25, 2010)

I ordered on the 20th.  It originally said to expect shipment around September 7th but I did the gift card trick and it bumped it up to August 30th.  Needless to say, that later changed back to the "we'll email you when your item is ready to ship" message.  Hopefully I still see it sometime around the 7th.  It's a surprise gift for my wife.  She's been drooling over the Kindle since it first came out.  I ordered the leather case with light and am hiding the package in the basement until the unit comes.


----------



## cath777 (Aug 27, 2010)

Anpanman said:


> I ordered on the 20th. It originally said to expect shipment around September 7th but I did the gift card trick and it bumped it up to August 30th. Needless to say, that later changed back to the "we'll email you when your item is ready to ship" message. Hopefully I still see it sometime around the 7th. It's a surprise gift for my wife. She's been drooling over the Kindle since it first came out. I ordered the leather case with light and am hiding the package in the basement until the unit comes.


Mine was a gift from my husband, but he was so excited for me that he couldn't keep it a secret


----------



## WhiteHat (Aug 16, 2010)

Just checked my status and it changed overnight to "shipping soon".


----------



## dave8274 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just reporting in:  My August 7 (US - wifi only) just flipped to "Shipping Soon" in the past 45 mins or so.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Bellknap said:


> Rockstone...tell me is that a pic of a cat in makeup or what. I smile everytime I see that...give me the scoop? Lydia of Ohio


Well lydia, it's not as cutesy pie as you think... Meet the Feline Joker


----------



## khttk98 (Nov 18, 2008)

Just checked on mine and now changes can't be made because it is being prepared for shipment!!!! Yea!!! Ordered in the am on the 6th!!!


----------



## Thin Coyote (Feb 12, 2009)

Ordered the 6th and now have Shipping Soon listed


----------



## warp (Aug 26, 2010)

hello from germany - status changed yesterday evening to "shipping soon" but hasn't changed to shipped up to know. how long do they need ;-) ? ordered on august, 4th...


----------



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

dave8274 said:


> Just reporting in: My August 7 (US - wifi only) just flipped to "Shipping Soon" in the past 45 mins or so.


Wohoo, this gives me hope that my K3 Wifi ordered on Aug. 8th will ship soon too!


----------



## Edge (Mar 6, 2009)

Ordered just after midnight on the 5th and still just "Shipping soon." The credit card looks like there was activity, but the amount shows $0.00 (there is more than enough limit on that card to accept a <$200 purchase), so I don't know what's going on with it. I'm leaving on business trips starting Monday and it'd be nice to have the K3 for them.

Good thing I still have my K2 to keep me busy.


----------



## Robin (Dec 11, 2008)

I hope you all get yours soon. I'm queued up behind you, so it isn't all selfless on my part... you gotta get yours so I can get mine! My trusty k1 is starting to feel my betrayal.


----------



## Kindlechick (Jan 30, 2010)

Ordered August 7th, and my status just changed to SHIPPING SOON!!!!  I think Amazon got sick of me logging on and checking my account every 15 minutes.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Kindlechick said:


> Ordered August 7th, and my status just changed to SHIPPING SOON!!!! I think Amazon got sick of me logging on and checking my account every 15 minutes.


i only ordered the 10th but since this thread took off I have checked about every other minute or so


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

larryb52 said:


> i only ordered the 10th but since this thread took off I have checked about every other minute or so


I order mine on the 9th and have also been checking every few minutes, mine now says dispatching soon (UK). No emails yet and my credit card hasn't been debited either.


----------



## Kindlechick (Jan 30, 2010)

SHIPPED!!!!  Delivery tomorrow!!!!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Kindlechick said:


> SHIPPED!!!! Delivery tomorrow!!!!


Awesome hopefully the rest of us will be getting notices soon.

Still nothing has changed on mine. Hopefully it shows up next week.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Woohooo!  August 5th order, just changed to shipping soon.


----------



## Pippers (Sep 1, 2010)

August 11th - Nothing. Poo.


----------



## Bellknap (Aug 19, 2010)

Rockstone...OMG the close up photo was even better.  I just emailed it to a friend so that she can have a good laugh too!  Thanks for sharing, Lydia


----------



## xarienne (Aug 31, 2010)

Placed my order on August 8 and just when I thought I couldn't bear the wait any longer, my order status FINALLY changed to 'Shipping Soon!'.

No charge to the credit card yet, but I'm not able to change or cancel my order, so that is VERY good.

Have hope/faith my fellow August 8 orderers!!!


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

xarienne said:


> Placed my order on August 8 and just when I thought I couldn't bear the wait any longer, my order status FINALLY changed to 'Shipping Soon!'.
> 
> No charge to the credit card yet, but I'm not able to change or cancel my order, so that is VERY good.
> 
> Have hope/faith my fellow August 8 orderers!!!


Mine just changed to have an estimated delivery date of september 3rd. I ordered the 8th too. I was just checking one last time before i go to bed and leave it alone for the night.


----------



## xarienne (Aug 31, 2010)

izzy said:


> Mine just changed to have an estimated delivery date of september 3rd. I ordered the 8th too. I was just checking one last time before i go to bed and leave it alone for the night.


Congratulations!

I'm hoping I'll have the same estimated delivery date...

I think I'm cracking under the pressure though--I got so excited about the notice that I literally started pacing back and forth in the kitchen, talking to myself and trying to predict how soon it would move from 'Shipping Soon' to 'Shipped'!


----------



## cath777 (Aug 27, 2010)

Still no update on my August 6th delivery


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

My August 7th order now says, "Shipping Soon."


----------



## rmagruder (Sep 1, 2010)

Ordered August 8th from Florida.  Just looked and ...

...my Wi-Fi Kindle Shipping status changed from "Not Yet Shipped" to "These items are being prepared for shipping" and I cannot change my order!

So, experienced Kindlers, what's the typical delay between 'being prepared' and getting a 'delivery estimate'?


----------



## cath777 (Aug 27, 2010)

cath777 said:


> Still no update on my August 6th delivery


Logged on one more time (after staying up late to watch tennis), and now see "Shipping Soon" *happy dance*


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

Tigress780 said:


> My August 7th order now says, "Shipping Soon."


Mine too, as of sometime in the past 2 hours.


----------



## hdsport82 (Aug 9, 2010)

My 6th August order is despatched for delivery today now the wait for the courier


----------



## xarienne (Aug 31, 2010)

cath777 said:


> Logged on one more time (after staying up late to watch tennis), and now see "Shipping Soon" *happy dance*


Congrats!!!


----------



## robins777 (Aug 10, 2010)

Order placed 9th August, just recieved dispatched notification 12.00 am 1st Sept by HDNL (UK) est. delivery 6th. HDNL is usually quite quick so hope for earlier delivery.


----------



## WhiteHat (Aug 16, 2010)

My 6th order for G3 to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## cmhodge (Aug 25, 2010)

Ordered on the 7th, just got notice it will be here tomorrow (9/3)


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

My Aug 8 K3 (Graphite 3G + Wifi) order just switched overnight to Shipping Soon! This is exciting, but what's the consensus on how long it takes to convert to "Shipped, so you can start counting down on your 2-day delivery?" My K3 cover was in Shipping Soon status for several days. It's here now, though, and it really wants a Kindle to hug!


----------



## Herc- The Reluctant Geek (Feb 10, 2010)

Placed my order on 12 August and they are shipping soon. Amazon has the money so it shouldn't be long now


----------



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

My K3 Wifi only, ordered Aug. 8th, just changed to "Shipping Soon"!


----------



## bojzi (Aug 26, 2010)

Order placed on August 18th for an intl. Kindle Wifi just changed to "Shipping soon"! Yaaaaaaay!


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Well it looks like the Wifi's only K3 are shipping Earlier than expected, while the rest seem to be on track. Below is a reply to my umpteenth email to Amazon CS .

Thanks for writing to Amazon.com.

I apologize for the inconvenience caused.

"Kindle Wireless Reading Device, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" Display, Graphite, 3G Works Globally - Latest Generation" has proven to be a very popular item.

We have many customer orders for this item, and we've just begun receiving copies from our suppliers. We are filling orders as quickly as we can on a first-come, first-served basis.

We expect to ship your order in the next few business days. On the date of shipment, we'll send you an e-mail message confirming the date, contents, and method of your shipment.

Thanks for shopping at Amazon.com.

I'm committed to providing world class customer service. Please tell me how I did by clicking the appropriate link below.

Did I solve your problem?

http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-y?c=wrgey

If not, I'm very sorry. Please click the link below. You'll also have the opportunity to contact Amazon via phone for immediate help with this problem.

http://www.amazon.com/rsvp-n?c=wrgeyhq

Best regards,

Aparna. R
Amazon.com


----------



## Thin Coyote (Feb 12, 2009)

Amazon says my Aug 6th ordered K3Wifi will be here tomorrow.


----------



## djwv (Aug 31, 2010)

Ordered mine Aug 9th and it's changed to Shipping Soon. I checked just before bed last night so it definitely changed this morning.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

GBear said:


> My Aug 8 K3 (Graphite 3G + Wifi) order just switched overnight to Shipping Soon! This is exciting, but what's the consensus on how long it takes to convert to "Shipped, so you can start counting down on your 2-day delivery?" My K3 cover was in Shipping Soon status for several days. It's here now, though, and it really wants a Kindle to hug!


Well, the standing record for the Shipping soon status is 56 hours. Pretty sure you can't beat that


----------



## Mauvaise (Sep 2, 2010)

I ordered the Wi-Fi only (graphite) on 8/6 and received mine yesterday (1-day shipping).  Edgar is a beautiful upgrade to my K1.


----------



## hdsport82 (Aug 9, 2010)

My 6h August order did arrive today (despatched yesterday evening)...only just got to play with it after work I've regressed to being a 6 year old on Christmas morning...


----------



## Tigress780 (Oct 3, 2009)

Tigress780 said:


> My August 7th order now says, "Shipping Soon."


Mine just shipped (3G & Wi-Fi). I'll be receiving it tomorrow!


----------



## mmzcreates (Aug 19, 2010)

I emailed Amazon and I was told my Kindle wouldn't ship until 09/08. I ordered on 08/11 at 9:37am. I'm just hoping for a miracle and it'll ship out sooner.


----------



## shaanr (Sep 2, 2010)

This is unorganized. I ordered Aug 6th and I'm stuck in 'Shipping Soon'. Why are people who've ordered after me getting theirs already? 

3g Graphite, next-day shipping


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

ordered 8/10 went to shipping soon & they hit my account so hopefully I will get an e-mail of shipped soon, as I'm off tomorrow I'd like a tracking # to know which truck to chase down  , I wrote my wife she actually wrote back WooHoo so...I'll second that...


----------



## djwv (Aug 31, 2010)

Ordered 3G/Wi-Fi on Aug 9th w/ overnight shipping. Just received the email it left Fernely, NV with tomorrow as a delivery estimate. I live in NorCA.


----------



## frazzledglispa (Aug 23, 2010)

Bellknap said:


> I ordered on the 13th so not expecting a notification for awhile. It was on Friday the 13th, so hope that does jinx me.
> Rockstone...tell me is that a pic of a cat in makeup or what. I smile everytime I see that...give me the scoop? Lydia of Ohio


Bellknap, check your order - I ordered the same day you did and my order just changed to shipping soon!


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

shaanr said:


> This is unorganized. I ordered Aug 6th and I'm stuck in 'Shipping Soon'. Why are people who've ordered after me getting theirs already?
> 
> 3g Graphite, next-day shipping


The difference seems to me, to be in the wifi only vs. wifi+3G. The wifi only models seem to be shipping out earlier.


----------



## shaanr (Sep 2, 2010)

djwv said:


> Ordered 3G/Wi-Fi on Aug 9th w/ overnight shipping. Just received the email it left Fernely, NV with tomorrow as a delivery estimate. I live in NorCA.


!!! how has mine not shipped wtf


----------



## mmzcreates (Aug 19, 2010)

Yeah!!   Both of my Kindles are shipping soon. I'm so happy I may have it tomorrow. Dates ordered 11th and the 12th.


----------



## Bellknap (Aug 19, 2010)

Yee Haa mine changed to Shipping Soon.  I ordered on the 13th.  I am leaving for N.C. in the morning, maybe it will be here when I get home, that would be something to look forward too!  Go Bucks (Ohio State playes their first game this evening!!).  Lydia of Ohio


----------



## shaanr (Sep 2, 2010)

shipped. finally. i'll have it tomorrow!


----------



## cath777 (Aug 27, 2010)

My wifi only Kindle, ordered late Aug 6, changed to shipping soon just before midnight last night, then to shipped around 6pm this evening (EST). Delivery estimate is Sept 9 - it was ordered for me as a gift and regular shipping was chosen. It is coming to Canada, and since I'll be away next week, I will be able to look forward to getting it on my return  

Happy shipping to everyone still waiting.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

It certainly seems like the 3G Graphites are the farthest behind. I did get switched to shipping soon this morning, but no credit card activity yet. I also took the free 2-day shipping instead of overnight, so I don't know if that's farther down the queue. Finally, they may be farther ahead/behind depending on geography.

I just hope that, when it does ship, I don't have to repeat the painful experience with the cover, when I got to track it shipping from the next town over, to the next state, then back to me!


----------



## bojzi (Aug 26, 2010)

Shipped! 
Delivery estimate - September 14. Hope it's sooner.


----------



## sookie (Jul 30, 2010)

Just checked again and now I have departure info..  apparently my Kindle is in Phoenix, which is so far away.  I would have thought it would leave from Florida or NC.

Still showing delivery on Saturday, so I guess he's on the road (or in the air)  I need to settle on a name


----------



## bravesfan (Aug 12, 2010)

I ordered the 3G & Wifi Graphite Kindle on 8/11 and my order now says: Shipping Soon... I guess I'll get it by Tuesday (9/7)


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

sookie said:


> Just checked again and now I have departure info.. apparently my Kindle is in Phoenix, which is so far away. I would have thought it would leave from Florida or NC.
> 
> Still showing delivery on Saturday, so I guess he's on the road (or in the air) I need to settle on a name


Mine shipped also, hooray! (8/8 order.) Also from Phoenix, about as far from NH as you can get. Maybe that's why it still shows estimated delivery as 9/7, even though I have two-day shipping. I'm really hoping that it arrives on Saturday, but guess it should be here Tuesday.

It's gonna be a loooong three-day weekend!


----------



## frazzledglispa (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine also shipped from Phoenix, with overnight shipping to Denver. It arrived in Colorado this morning (after a brief stopover in California) and is scheduled for delivery today


----------



## drewperry (Sep 3, 2010)

Ordered August 12th, just flipped to "Shipping Soon!" Amazon charged my card this AM. If it goes out today I should get it next Tuesday! (Instead of Monday. Stupid non-delivery US holidays.)


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

GBear said:


> Mine shipped also, hooray! (8/8 order.) Also from Phoenix, about as far from NH as you can get. Maybe that's why it still shows estimated delivery as 9/7, even though I have two-day shipping. I'm really hoping that it arrives on Saturday, but guess it should be here Tuesday.
> 
> It's gonna be a loooong three-day weekend!


Left Phoenix and scanned in Albuquerque! What did they do, give it to Pony Express??!! I'm dying here. I want my Kindle and I want it now! Why didn't I choose overnight shipping!!!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

mine has been stuck on shipping soon & my account hit & amazon has no idea (I called) where it is, I'll get it by the 8th is the best they could offer & I did pay for overnight , IMO amazon has not handled this well, orders & accountability of your order should of been handled better...


----------



## frazzledglispa (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine is out for delivery - hooray!


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

larryb52 said:


> mine has been stuck on shipping soon & my account hit & amazon has no idea (I called) where it is, I'll get it by the 8th is the best they could offer & I did pay for overnight , IMO amazon has not handled this well, orders & accountability of your order should of been handled better...


I am whining because I want to get my grubby little paws on my K3, but when I placed my order on the 8th, the delivery estimate was to ship on or before September 7, and it looks like that's when I'll get it. So I can't really point any fingers at Amazon, since they are pretty much exactly doing what they said they'd do a month ago.


----------



## ascorbic (Aug 25, 2010)

Placed my order August 13th, order changed to shipping soon this morning, just changed to shipped via A1 International with an estimated delivery date of tomorrow! And I ordered Standard Free Shipping.


----------



## sams (Aug 26, 2010)

Okay so mine has shipped. Delivery estimate is the 7th. It's shipping via OnTrac. Never even heard of this company before. Hmm.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

sams said:


> Okay so mine has shipped. Delivery estimate is the 7th. It's shipping via OnTrac. Never even heard of this company before. Hmm.


That's the same company mine is shipping through.

My mom ordered some coffee on Amazon that also shipped through them and arrived here yesterday. I saw the truck, went running out and the truck was gone by the time I got to the driveway. Package was left by the garage door and it wasn't my kindle...


----------



## UltraPremiumDeluxe (Aug 10, 2010)

Order placed Aug 10, sometime during the night it changed to Shipping Soon and I've been charged.  I was in the Sept 8th wave, and I had 2-day shipping so it looks like I'll indeed get it on the 8th.


----------



## ElTopo (Sep 3, 2010)

ordered on Aug 9th, just got "shipped" notice email, with "Delivery Estimate" on Sept 7th


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I ordered on August 15th... and it's SHIPPING SOON!!!

I'm pretty happy, when I ordered it said I could expect it on 9/10 but looks like it will be faster then that... maybe?


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Ordered on the 12th...got my "Shipping Soon" notice yesterday afternoon. Just (as in 2 minutes ago!) got the "Your order has been shipped" email!!! Delivery is on schedule for Sept 8th just like the estimated date which was posted on Amazon when I placed the order. My K3 is currently in Kentucky...long way to travel over the next few days...


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

Ordered on the 7th, five minutes ago just got my dispatch e-mail and the kindle introduction e-mail. My account says, delivery estimate 9th, damn you slow, slow, slow free shipping. 

I can't get on staring at this stupidly expensive case for another 6 days!.


----------



## frazzledglispa (Aug 23, 2010)

My wifi-only ordered on the 13th came a few hours ago! Wow, it is really impressive next to my K1. Hope everyone else's come quickly!!


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

I ordered mine on Aug. 9 and got the email this a.m. stating it would be delivered on Sept. 7.  It's coming from Fernley, Nevada... so, just a hop, skip and a jump from there to Sacto (I presume) then down to me in the Central Valley.  Woot!


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Placed my order on the 10th of August. Got my shipping notification today! "Your Amazon.com order has shipped" - pure poetry!

Getting the white 3G, shipping to South Africa, so I should get it next week.


----------



## chrisInPA (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah i'm not too happy hearing about all of the people who ordered their kindles a few days later than me already getting theirs.  I ordered on the 8th and just today after emailing customer service did I get a delivery estimate.  The thing that irks me is that wasn't it on a first come first serve basis?  btw I ordered the wifi only version.  Oh well it is coming on the 9th so I will be here soon enough, just is disappointing.


----------



## mmzcreates (Aug 19, 2010)

Both my Kindles shipped for delivery on Tuesday by FedEx.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

I ordered on the 10th of Aug, had a Shipping Soon yesterday and a Shipped Today! Woohoo! I chose overnight shipping though and Amazon's delivery estimate says the 7th of Sept, so I really hope its wrong.


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Well I posted a few hours ago that shipping soon was indicated... well I was going to wait till Tue for it to ship with the weekend and holiday. But....

IT SHIPPED TODAY!!! 

It's leaving Fernly, NV today. Bummer is that if it shipped yesterday I might have gotten it in 1 day despite my Prime 2 day shipping because sometimes UPS kicks ass. But i'll get it Tue the 7th. That is 3 days faster then what they told me. Hell, it may even beat my Decal Girl skin, lol...


----------



## Anpanman (Aug 25, 2010)

Still no action on my order placed August 20th.  It's a surprise for the wife but now I'm thinking maybe I should have ordered one for myself as well.  Oh well.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine shipped and got delivered today. It will be waiting on me after my honeymoon. Not sure what I'm more excited about the honeymoon or my k3! 

Hopefully after this weekend everyone else will be getting shipping notices!


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

My first Kindle 3 was ordered late on 8/5, and arrived today (2 day shipping). 

My second Kindle 3 was ordered late on 8/15, and is now scheduled to ship on 9/7, and arrive on 9/9, again by 2 day shipping.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

K3 travels today: AZ to NM to KY to CT to MA! Only 1 state away from NH now - it's so close I can taste it -  so the question is whether I'll need to wait three more days after all this progress!

C'mon UPS, you can do it!


----------



## Jarrett (Aug 19, 2010)

Ordered on 8/16 shipping soon and my card was hit.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Ordered on the 15th and still waiting 

Lynn L


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Lynn said:


> Ordered on the 15th and still waiting
> 
> Lynn L


Where do you live? I'm wondering if some are getting theirs earlier due to how close they live to a shipping facility or if certain shipping hubs have some in stock and some not yet?


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm in Florida, ordered a case today and it says preparing to ship. I keep hoping they'll just put my Kindle in with it!

Lynn L


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

Cloysterpete said:


> Ordered on the 7th, five minutes ago just got my dispatch e-mail and the kindle introduction e-mail. My account says, delivery estimate 9th, d*mn you slow, slow, slow free shipping.
> 
> I can't get on staring at this stupidly expensive case for another 6 days!.


Wahey! Just turned up an hour ago, 1 day shipping with the free delivery option. Much better than the 9th!.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> Well I posted a few hours ago that shipping soon was indicated... well I was going to wait till Tue for it to ship with the weekend and holiday. But....
> 
> IT SHIPPED TODAY!!!
> 
> It's leaving Fernly, NV today. Bummer is that if it shipped yesterday I might have gotten it in 1 day despite my Prime 2 day shipping because sometimes UPS kicks ass. But i'll get it Tue the 7th. That is 3 days faster then what they told me. Hell, it may even beat my Decal Girl skin, lol...


Mine left from there on the second. All day it had a delivery estimate of the 3rd (to get to CA) with an 8:00 PM service commitment time. This is what I found at 8.

Detailed Tracking Info:
Transaction Date / Time Facility

REDELIVER ON NEXT BUSINESS DAY/Sep 3 2010 7:17PM/San Jose

PACKAGE RECEIVED AT FACILITY/Sep 3 2010 7:04PM/San Jose

PACKAGE RECEIVED AT FACILITY/Sep 3 2010 6:53PM/San Jose

PACKAGE RECEIVED AT FACILITY/Sep 3 2010 2:46AM/San Jose

PACKAGE RECEIVED AT FACILITY/Sep 2 2010 1:17PM/Reno

DATA ENTRY/Sep 2 2010 10:09AM/Reno

I so want to be able to just go pick it up there. It's less than half an hour from me now. I don't want to wait until Tuesday...


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

I hear ya flutterby... mine is in Rocklin this morning which is about 10 mins from me too. And it will just sit there for 3 days.   Bad timing, if it would have shipped Wed I would have it. What sucks is I was expecting to say shipping soon for a few days and not worry about it, it's almost worse that it shipped and I can't have it.


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

GBear said:


> K3 travels today: AZ to NM to KY to CT to MA! Only 1 state away from NH now - it's so close I can taste it - so the question is whether I'll need to wait three more days after all this progress!
> 
> C'mon UPS, you can do it!


Just be glad it didn't get to New England until late last night.

Otherwise, Earl might have blown it away.


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

BruceS said:


> Just be glad it didn't get to New England until late last night.
> 
> Otherwise, Earl might have blown it away.


If you hear about a break-in over the weekend at a UPS warehouse in Chelmsford, MA, You can let the police know that the burglar absconded with a Kindle!

Earl didn't amount to much...it's a beautiful day for reading in the sun. Oh, well...


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine has changed to shipping soon , but no estimated delivery date yet. Coming 1 day delivery. It must have changed in the last few hours. I ordered on the 15th. I am off this next week so I hope it comes by Wednesday so I will have a few uninterupted days to play with him.

Lynn L


----------



## Jarrett (Aug 19, 2010)

Now I have a tracking number with an estimated delivery on the 9th. Two day shipping. I ordered on the 16th.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Lynn said:


> Mine has changed to shipping soon , but no estimated delivery date yet. Coming 1 day delivery. It must have changed in the last few hours. I ordered on the 15th. I am off this next week so I hope it comes by Wednesday so I will have a few uninterupted days to play with him.
> 
> Lynn L


Mine has now shipped and will be here Tuesday by fedex. They usually are here by noon!

Lynn L


----------



## bchaplin (Jul 30, 2010)

Mine was ordered Aug. 20, now shipping for arrival Sep. 9. (I have 2-day shipping.)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

My dad's best friend ordered her new K3 on Aug 6th and it arrived today.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Mine arrived today.  Ordered on August 5th.  It was suppose to arrive on September 7th, so happy that it arrived early.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

Archer531 said:


> I hear ya flutterby... mine is in Rocklin this morning which is about 10 mins from me too. And it will just sit there for 3 days.  Bad timing, if it would have shipped Wed I would have it. What sucks is I was expecting to say shipping soon for a few days and not worry about it, it's almost worse that it shipped and I can't have it.


What I can't figure out is why it 'arrived' at the same facility 3 times...


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

bchaplin said:


> Mine was ordered Aug. 20, now shipping for arrival Sep. 9. (I have 2-day shipping.)


This is great to know. My DH ordered my white 3G on 8/22 so hopefully it will be shipping soon. My case arrived on Friday, 9/3.


----------



## Anpanman (Aug 25, 2010)

The Graphite 3G that I ordered for the wife on August 20th just changed to "Shipping Soon" status!


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

"Out for delivery!!!"  (8/8 order of Graphite 3G)


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

ordered 8/10 out for delivery...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a feeling there will be another grand round of "SQUEEEEE" today. . . .


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have a feeling there will be another grand round of "SQUEEEEE" today. . . .


I don't know if that's the sound that I will make...  but I will do some type of victory dance when I get mine today!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

DELIVERED 11 am YIPPEE!!!!...BUT I'm here at work till 4...I think I can wait, maybe I can skip lunch leave at 3?...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You sound sick to me.  Better go home early.


----------



## rockstone (Aug 16, 2010)

Hallelujah, finally .....deliverance...
Spent the last 5 hrs in the Kindle store though, not looking good for my cash flow this month....


----------



## mmzcreates (Aug 19, 2010)

rockstone said:


> Hallelujah, finally .....deliverance...
> Spent the last 5 hrs in the Kindle store though, not looking good for my cash flow this month....


I'm still waiting for my Kindles to be delivered today. Hopefully soon!

I did heavy damage on my cash last month. I'm trying not to look at the Kindle store right now.


----------



## flutterby (Aug 11, 2010)

My 'estimated delivery on the 3rd' then delayed to 'next business day' kindle arrived yesterday while I was out (because, really, who delivers mail on Labor Day).  Didn't bother checking the door when I got home.  My brother's friend came over in the afternoon, and greeted us with, "Delivery", then laughed at me as I danced around with the box then ran to open it.


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

I ordered mine on August 12th before 12noon--which made a difference.

Mine will arrive on September 9th...

so, we'll see...

My other k3...no updates


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You sound sick to me. Better go home early.


cough cough, you know your right


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Heart attack!!!

Have been checking online hourly, even though it showed "Out for delivery" this morning so it's unlikely that there will be another update until there's a big brown truck in my driveway. And this past check showed no orders at all in the Amazon queue!!!  

After peeling myself off the ceiling, I figured out that thirty days have elapsed since my August 8 order and I simply had to change the orders view from the default "orders placed in the last 30 days" selection. And there was my wayward Kindle order.

I'm sure I'll someday be able to look back at this past week  and laugh at myself as much as my wife has been...


----------



## mmzcreates (Aug 19, 2010)

They are here!! My very first Kindle. I got them linked to my Amazon account and the wireless is working. They are being charged now with their covers. My mother will be so happy when she gets home today. Tonight will be a Kindle night.


----------



## Belle2Be (Aug 29, 2010)

Mine is here! Yay! Stinky though :/


----------



## mmzcreates (Aug 19, 2010)

Belle2Be said:


> Mine is here! Yay! Stinky though :/


I agree they are stinky, but I'm so happy.


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine is here! I had set up to get an alert on my phone when it was delivered - got the "ping" while I was donating platelets so I couldn't get too excited then. But it is great, connected to my WIfi with no problems once I read the password right -that B sure looked like an 8! Trying to be patient and let it charge before downloading my books. Mine doesn't smell, just the power cord does. Trying to think of a name- thought maybe Memphis since he spent the holiday weekend there. 

Lynn L


----------



## VAman (Aug 29, 2010)

Ordered August 17th, shipped today, scheduled arrival September 10th.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

been home an hour & I love this thing , no issues on build quality in fact I'm impressed with it, page turns really faster than imagined, crystal clear screen & nice fonts on any of them...really quiet page turns from the buttons, I will admit it took me a minute to get use to them but its good now....turn on button on the bottom is actually placed well, I have to say great job Amazon...I'm sorry to see people with issues & after my DX problems I jumped the gun , I am more than happy with my new device...


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

Happy, happy, joy, joy!

The guy in the brown truck didn't brave the long driveway - at 4:52 he must have been smelling the barn - so I had to find out it was here via online tracking which said it was delivered to the garage (not!) and then track down the physical package itself.  

But it's here!    

So far, so wonderful. Connected to Wifi, starting the downloading and indexing and charging process. Think I'll leave it alone for a while.

My only real concern so far is that the (graphite) keys are REALLY hard to read to me. After the charging period, I'll try it in different spots in the house, but in my office I was very glad I know my way around a QWERTY keyboard when entering the Wifi info.


----------



## DLT (Aug 27, 2010)

At long last, my August 19th order has just shipped, and I'll have it tomorrow!

I'm glad I changed it to 1-day shipping.

Everybody enjoy your new Kindles...


----------



## Logiedan (Jul 30, 2010)

Ordered on August 23rd with free Prime two-day shipping. It shipped today, and the expected arrival date is September 9th.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

@ Larryb52 -- So glad it worked out well for you!

Mine arrived this afternoon also.  Being used to the Dx, I can't believe how small and light it is.  I think Mr. 007 is going to take this one and I'll use his K2i for my back up.  Now we're waiting for the new Cole Haan cover for it.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

thanks & it is small but delivers very well...


----------



## babnaw (Aug 7, 2010)

Got my K3 Graphite today.  It is sooooo pretty!


----------



## AshMP (Dec 30, 2009)

Last week I got an e-mail saying it would be delivered on the 9th...but at 3:45am this morning (the 8th) it went out for delivery...so any time now!  Woot woot!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 7, 2009)

GBear said:


> My only real concern so far is that the (graphite) keys are REALLY hard to read to me. After the charging period, I'll try it in different spots in the house, but in my office I was very glad I know my way around a QWERTY keyboard when entering the Wifi info.


I agree the keys are hard to read unless you are under a really bright light.

They are also too close together for my large fingers.

I hope it won't be too long before there is either a way to handle your collections from either your PC or the Manage Your Kindle page on the amazon web site.


----------

